# Profibus ¿De donde puedo obtener material?



## Patricio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hola, estoy en proceso de hacer mi trabajo de titulacion y para esto necesito partir por estudiarme todo sobre Profibus, su protocolo de comunicacion, como funciona, etc. Llevo semanas buscando información y no logro encontrar nada bueno en la red, si alguien posee algo que me ayude, Gracias.


----------



## chuko (Nov 4, 2007)

www.profibus.com


----------



## chuko (Nov 4, 2007)

Acabo de encontrarlo:

www.kuebler.com/PDFs/Feldbus_Multiturn/specification_DP.pdf


----------



## PunkistaN (Jul 1, 2008)

Señores, yo tambien me encuentro realizando mi trabajo de grado para acceder a titulo de ingeniero en electrónica, y mi tesis se basa en buses de campo usando PROFIBUS, a medida q vaya aclarando dudas y teniendo avances los iré posteando. Espero q esto sea pronto


----------

